# Bring the troops home..WTF



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Afghans say total U.S. pullout would trigger disaster - Yahoo! News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Disaster for which country?

I don't care if the Taliban retakes power. They were never interested in us, one way or another. 

I am tired of our kids being killed by the ones they are training.

I am tired of the vision of the founders being ignored for the bottom line of the bankers and the corporate elites.

Bring'em home. Now.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I say we bug out, and nuke the place from orbit. Only way to be sure.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Article quote-_ "Afghan lawmakers said on Wednesday disaster and civil war would follow if Washington pushed ahead with a suggestion to withdraw all its troops from the country after 2014"_

Who cares? Let the feckers wipe each other out..

PS- I heard Obama say on TV a while back- _"Our aim is *not to defeat the Taliban*, but to contain them and prevent them expanding their influence in the region"_
So there you have it folks, the Great Leader is full of shit, they don't make leaders like they used to-
_"It is fatal to enter any war without the will to win it"- Gen. Douglas MacArthur_


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

This is sick news


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Article quote-_ "Afghan lawmakers said on Wednesday disaster and civil war would follow if Washington pushed ahead with a suggestion to withdraw all its troops from the country after 2014"_
> 
> Who cares? Let the feckers wipe each other out..


That these asswipes crush themselves. All dirty bastards


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> I say we bug out, and nuke the place from orbit. Only way to be sure.


Like the way you think...lol


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Denton said:


> Disaster for which country?
> 
> I don't care if the Taliban retakes power. They were never interested in us, one way or another.
> 
> ...


These people are sick..let them kill each other...dopes


----------



## gin_and_pete (Aug 25, 2012)

I find it a bit odd and disturbing that stricter gun laws/bans are being considered or put into action right along side the decision to pull all troops and bring them home. Dont get me wrong, I think its high time they get to come home. But the combination of the two, in my opinion, spells disaster no matter which way you spin it.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Dont like it either gin and pete


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

And this is a surprise to who? Been there, done that. Savages will be savages, thay can't think for themselves. You can't force Democracy on people that are used to Tyranny.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

One thing I found true in my world travels is the USA is pretty much despised by even our closest allies much less those that flat don't like such as the middle east. Facts are folks unless you travel in the circles I did you really don't get a feel for it. Much of it is well deserved too and not all of it is without factual reasons. We for the most part come across as the Ugly American even in our modern world.

If I had the power I would remove and shut down every base not on our soil on the planet bring all our troops home to rebuild this nation for a change.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats true, people dont like us


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Bombings kill 103 people in Pakistan - Yahoo! News


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

nobama isn't pulling American troops out to save Americans, he's pulling American troops out to save his brother muslims lives so they can attack this country again. But don't think all those American troops will come home, he will send them to Africa so they can be killed there. Plus if their brought home the un employment rate would go up and make him look bad again and with American troops home he couldn't call in foreign troops if problems get out of control in this country and they may not want to kill fellow Americans like nobama would want. There is a reason for his madness!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

If ALL troops are pulled out of Afghanistan the Taliban will retake it. FACT not fiction. The question is do we owe the Afghanistan people for they will be the ones that get the brunt of the Talibans anger.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

You know its a tough thing. It seems we always get involved with things not relievent to us


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> If ALL troops are pulled out of Afghanistan the Taliban will retake it. FACT not fiction...


Yeah that's what our dumb politico's don't seem to understand! Obama and his euro puppets want Afgh's oil, so they're training up the Afgh army to protect the pipelines and wells when they pull out.
What nonsense! Much of the Afgh army and their government is corrupt and pro-Tali anyway, so they'll be no effective force to stop the Tali blowing up the wells and pipelines when we've gone.
In other words our armed forces are serving no useful purpose and should be brought home NOW, and Obama should write off Afgh's oil as a lost cause.
As for the Tali bullying and repressing the Afgh people after we've gone, they've been doing that for many years even before our troops arrived, so it'll be nothing new!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Disgrace


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Friends and I were thinking the SAME thing. If were brought our troops home, and put all that effort towards AMERICA, we MIGHT start to turn around...

Another thought though. We are EVERYWHERE in the world. If we were to pull out of everywhere, would that open us up to attack? Would we look weak, or we can't afford wars, or not enough troops?

Just random thoughts we have


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Its true on both end. Its like your doomed if you do, your doomed if you dont


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Like Ron Paul said, it's not our fight and we have NO business being there. We had the right to strike back for 9/11, but we DID NOT need one boot on the ground. We have the technology to do what needed to be done from the air, both there and anywhere else. Bush gave osama plenty of time to escape and drag out the fight/war. We lost over 2000 great Americans for nothing. Our troops are not police or nation builders, they are part of a war machine, period.
Now with a traitor/coward in our WH this country, we are again in jeopardy and on top of that the idiot wants to dis arm the people so they can't defend themselves from within our own boarders. We/the people have learned nothing and we have only ourselves to blame1


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

This all is just crazy. 2000 dead waaay to many


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

I was raised and believed that the office of the President deserved our respect and support. That was up till this joker decided to ruin our way of living, I am sorry, he has it in for us Americans. Every time he speaks its just more of the same.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Shady stuff going on.....


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

dont like it at all


----------



## GraywolfSurvival (Jan 1, 2013)

Hopefully they don't pull us back only to start another war and send us back out again. I'd kind of like to have a life at some point.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Just tired of this


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

GraywolfSurvival said:


> Hopefully they don't pull us back only to start another war and send us back out again. I'd kind of like to have a life at some point.


Graywolf, thank you for serving our country.
Something that took me a long time to come to grips with is the men and women who died in Vietnam for a failed cause. It hurt to think they died in vain. There are over 58,200 names engraved in the black marble of The Wall in Washington. 445 of those names came from my unit, the 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized).
I am afraid that your generation of warriors is going to have the same feelings. We Vietnam veterans stand with you - our Brothers.
May God Bless you and keep you safe.

(I pray for you guys each and every morning)


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I had a hard time liking your post RicePaddy. Because it made me sad. But well said.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

God bless


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

It was sad


----------



## GraywolfSurvival (Jan 1, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Graywolf, thank you for serving our country.
> Something that took me a long time to come to grips with is the men and women who died in Vietnam for a failed cause. It hurt to think they died in vain. There are over 58,200 names engraved in the black marble of The Wall in Washington. 445 of those names came from my unit, the 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized).
> I am afraid that your generation of warriors is going to have the same feelings. We Vietnam veterans stand with you - our Brothers.
> May God Bless you and keep you safe.
> ...


Both my generation and that of my son's. We're actually both deployed right now. I feel bad for the kids of his generation. I've been deployed several times now but I had a whole adult life before that. For a lot of kids now, war is all they know. With the military downsizing, it's gonna be rough on them.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my son is there. i kinda think sending these kids there is part of the bs going on, any kid who can and with stand patriotically and fight is removed from the equation.... making it easier to change what is america.

if we paid this much attention and money to america we wouldnt be in this quagmire. god bless our troops. god bless america.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

shotlady said:


> if we paid this much attention and money to america we wouldnt be in this quagmire. god bless our troops. god bless america.


Amen!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I think no matter how long we are there our troops will be trading shots with the enemy. I don't think the region will ever be stabilized. We need to bring our troops home. They did a hell of a job and accomplished what we started out to do, make the enemy pay for attacking us.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

shotlady said:


> my son is there. i kinda think sending these kids there is part of the bs going on, any kid who can and with stand patriotically and fight is removed from the equation.... making it easier to change what is america.
> 
> if we paid this much attention and money to america we wouldnt be in this quagmire. god bless our troops. god bless america.


You are just cute as a button. That's what us old guys say. Don't know why. Bless your sons for their service and may they come home safely. Enjoy your post but I think you need to move inland. LOL Would hate to see you fall into the ocean.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't think Al Qaeda want's us to leave. Their stated goal from the beginning was to destroy us financially, that is why they attached the world trade centers (basically giant banks). We are spending billions of dollars in Afghanistan, probably 10,000 to 1 what the Al Qaeda and Taliban supporting countries are spending. They are using obsolete AK-47s and RPGs and improvised explosives that cost a few hundred dollars, while we are using multi-million dollar drones, Jets and helicopters that fire 30,000 dollar rockets. I actually believe that if they wanted to get us out, they would be using shoulder fired ant aircraft rockets that certainly Iran could supply them with and would maybe cost us enough in equipment and men that we would want to leave right away just like what happened with the Soviet Union and it didn't seem to long afterwards that the Soviet Union broke up.

Does anyone ever wonder why it didn't make one bit of difference when they killed Osama Bin Laden or any of these top men that we here about being killed all the time. It's because the Taliban and Al Qaeda are being controlled from Iran and other Islamic countries. Heck it even looks like while Afghanistan is in a stalemate we lost Egypt, Libya and few other Middle East countries not to mention what is going on in Africa.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Has anyone notice how since Obama took officre and these became his war, there hasnt been one anti war protest, there hasnt been one solider being shown on the news being shot by a sniper, there has been no daily reminders of the body count, that no one has made mention of the fact that we have lost more in the last four years than we did the previous 7?

I am perfectly okay with them having a civil war and killing each other, so lets cut our losses and bail. Its not like we intended to win the war since 2006 anyways. What the point in sticking around. Id f#$cking cut off aid to them and Pakistan too while your bulls!itt!ng! Why continue to send money to a governement thats playing both sides of the fence, it aint like we aint having to borrow that money as it is.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I like space rebel Kerr Avon's no bull mindset in Blakes Seven-

_Cally: "Well, we must help these people"
Avon: "Must we? Personally I don't care if their whole planet turns into a mushroom"_


----------



## gin_and_pete (Aug 25, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Has anyone notice how since Obama took officre and these became his war, there hasnt been one anti war protest, there hasnt been one solider being shown on the news being shot by a sniper, there has been no daily reminders of the body count, that no one has made mention of the fact that we have lost more in the last four years than we did the previous 7?
> 
> I am perfectly okay with them having a civil war and killing each other, so lets cut our losses and bail. Its not like we intended to win the war since 2006 anyways. What the point in sticking around. Id f#$cking cut off aid to them and Pakistan too while your bulls!itt!ng! Why continue to send money to a governement thats playing both sides of the fence, it aint like we aint having to borrow that money as it is.


Applause!! Amen!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I am perfectly okay with them having a civil war and killing each other, so lets cut our losses and bail. Its not like we intended to win the war since 2006 anyways. What the point in sticking around. Id f#$cking cut off aid to them and Pakistan too while your bulls!itt!ng! Why continue to send money to a governement thats playing both sides of the fence, it aint like we aint having to borrow that money as it is.


I am puzzled by the fact that we provide foreign aid and weapons to countries who's main purpose is to attack us. We can't afford to take care of ourselves and we're giving away stuff to cause us more problems?


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

I so agree. Our government uses the reasoning that we don't want countries with nuclear or chemical weapons to have the potential of using them against us. Dur... Who's to say that they won't get access by force on that government, we all kno they are just waiting for us to heave n then retake the country or have forces within it to gain them n ship to a friendly country n continue their deadly purpose. And if its for the oil that's just total BA. If we farmed our energy in this country we would b totally self sufficient. Infact we would have even more power since others would b coming to us! All the monies going to these corrupt countries could solve our debt n save our brave men n women!!!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea im tired of it we need to worry about us


----------

